# intarsia - girl with boots



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

intarsia - girl with boots

Was made with 74 parts, the smallest component size 1.5 x 2 mm
(Eyelids above), a wholly by applying 1 ton koyulaştırıldı tung oil, varnish spray thrown on the mat 40 x 40 cm
mounted on solid pine. It was very difficult to cut the rose tree olson 480 dz cut with thick wood table with rowan renklendirildi Pinoteks color, the color used to study it.
I offer to your liking with construction phases.
the timbers used in

1. red hornbeam
2. brown hornbeam
3. pine 
4. poplar
5. fake ebony
6. different wood


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that. is. freaking. AMAZING!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris summed it up pretty good!!! Most excellent!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Intarsia 101 A Beginners Guide to Wood Inlay

Intarsia.com
All Patterns Archives - Intarsia - Judy Gale Roberts Studio

http://intarsia.com/shop/patterns/lil-dog-in-shoe/

==


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful! A lot of patience required.

Rick


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome work! Like the wood colors and design, well executed in every detail.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Really nice job, and you have way more patience then I do.

I spent two years in Izmir, NATO, years and years ago. Interesting.


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Really nice job, and you have way more patience then I do.
> 
> I spent two years in Izmir, NATO, years and years ago. Interesting.


Thank you for your comment. I live close to NATO in Izmir.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ohran. Great talent displayed....


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

about how many hours did it take you to make it?


----------



## Village knotter (Jun 9, 2013)

A very nice piece of work. It is easy on the eyes. What is the design?


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you for your comment.


----------



## drummy (Jun 20, 2013)

Great job very nice


----------

